# Moving to Perth



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hi, 

I am a Singaporean who work as a IT project coordinator, I plan to move to Perth In 2012 (or earlier), and would like to understand the job opportunities there, appreciate your guidance and advise.

Thanks 

Peng


----------

